
TikTok Creative Tools You Need for Advertising - WalterJT
https://jungletopp.com/tiktok-creative-tools/
======
WalterJT
TikTok is one of the highlights of 2020 so far, but to marketers, it may feel
as if they’ve struck gold. Now that advertising and campaigns are heavily used
on the platform, marketers are finally trying TikTok and TikTok Creative Tools
out for themselves.

~~~
verdverm
What's your take on a possible ban in America?

